# Freischaufeln sucks!!



## MeisterLampe81 (19 Dezember 2010)

Bohhh.. geht mir das auf den Sack!! Jeden morgen früher aufstehen, weil man das Auto vor Arbeitsbeginn noch freischaufeln darf. Ok, heute mußte ich es nur freischaufeln, weil ich "privat" unterwegs war, aber ich habe es seit Anfang Dezember schon 6 mal vor der Arbeit freischaufeln müssen. Entweder wegen Schneefall oder wegen des Winterdienstes, der mein freigebuddeltes Auto wieder eingegraben hat..

..und gerade Schneit es schon wieder bei UWZ Stufe rot.. na toll.. ich freu mich auf morgen früh. 

Wie gehts euch?? Schaufel immer im Auto??


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Lars Weiß (19 Dezember 2010)

Yep. Hab ich mal geschenkt bekommen, ein Set extra für´s Auto: Besen, Schaufel, Rieseneiskratzer...


----------



## Tommi (19 Dezember 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> ..und gerade Schneit es schon wieder bei UWZ Stufe rot.. na toll.. ich freu mich auf morgen früh.


 
Habe gerade den Garagenhof sauber, da sagt das Radio dass es wieder
schneien soll.

Wir haben eine Kollegin in der Firma, die findet Schnee soooooooo toll!

Die wird morgen den Schneegöttern geopfert, dann ist Ruhe.

Am Besten im Bitumenaufschmelzofen bei manipulierten Schutzeinrichtungen...    Kategorie -1 :sb6:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## sailor (19 Dezember 2010)

Also da war doch was mit Klimaerwärmung, oder? 
Wenn ich mir die letzten 3 Winter und den jetzigen, der ja erst angefangen hat, ansehe, kommen mir irgendwie Zweifel an der Glaubhaftigkeit dieser "Propheten".


----------



## stift (19 Dezember 2010)

die spezialisten, die jeden winter bei viel schnee auf die klimaerwärmung anspielen, sind echt die größten *ROFL*


----------



## argv_user (19 Dezember 2010)

Ich selber habe jede Menge Schnee zu schaufeln, damit ich vom Grundstück komme. Dafür brauche ich die Karre nicht zu fegen, da sie unter Dach parkt. Naja.

Ein Bekannter von mir hat es als "weiße Scheiße" bezeichnet...


----------



## Tommi (19 Dezember 2010)

*schwierig*

@stift

trotzdem sind Energiespar- und Umweltschutzmaßnahmen absolut sinnvoll
und wenn es nur präventiv wäre.

Korrekte Aussagen über Klimawerwärmung zu machen, ist sicher keine so einfache Sache wie z.B. eine UND-Verknüpfung. 

Die Wettervorhersagen passen aber im besser!

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## stift (19 Dezember 2010)

ich hab meinen beitrag eigentlich auch so gemeint. War wohl bisschen missverständlich. 

Ich wollte eigentlich sagen, dass es absolut unsinnig ist die klimaerwärmung anzuzweifeln, nur weil diesen und letzten winter viel schnee gefallen ist.


----------



## nade (19 Dezember 2010)

UND wir haben doch Klimaerwärmung... das hier sind Sonnensturmausflockungen, die gerade auf die Erde niederriseln. 

Hab nix gegen Schnee... zumindest mal leider nichts wirksammes


----------



## Thinfilm (19 Dezember 2010)

Ich kann nur eins sagen.

In diesen Zeiten könnt ich mir selbst gegen die Birne klopfen, warum ich mir ein Eckgrundstück zugelegt habe. Mittlerweile kenne ich jeden zugeeisten Plasterstein des umlaufenden Gehweges, der natürlich immer gut geräumt sein muss. :sm23:

Dann wünsch ich allen Beteiligten am morgigen Früh schon mal fröhliches Schaufeln!

Thinfilm


----------



## drfunfrock (19 Dezember 2010)

Winter ist toll, solange man nicht räumen muss und ich muss nicht räumen 

Ein paar Fotos von mir (anklicken für volle Grösse): 

http://travel2north.wordpress.com/2010/11/26/lofoten-im-winter/
http://travel2north.wordpress.com/2009/09/08/oslo-trondheim-einmal-anders/


----------



## pvbrowser (19 Dezember 2010)

Was wollt Ihr eigentlich alle ?
Das Schaufeln gehört doch zum Winter.
Ich freue mich morgen auf die Piste zu gehen.

Schifoan' 
Am Freitog aufd Nocht montier i die Schi
auf mei Auto, und donn begib i mi
ins Stubeitoi oder noch Zöll am See,
weu durt auf die Berg obn hams immer an leiwandn Schnee.

Weu i wü Schifoan, -foan, -foan, -foan, Schifoan, wohwohwohwoh,
Schifoan, -foan, -foan, -foan,
weu Schifoan is des Leiwandste, wos ma si nur vurstön ko.

In der Frua bin i der Erschte, der wos auffefohrt,
damit i net so long aufs Auffefohrn woat.
Obn auf der Hittn kauf i mar an Jägertee,
weu so a Tee mocht den Schnee erscht so richtig schee.

Weu i wü Schifoan, -foan, -foan, -foan, Schifoan, wohwohwohwoh,
Schifoan, -foan, -foan, -foan,
weu Schifoan is des Leiwandste, wos ma si nur vurstön ko.

Und wann der Schnee staubt, und wann die Sunn scheint,
dann hob i ollas Glick in mir vereint.
I steh am Gipfl, schau obe ins Tol,
a jeder is glicklich, a jeder füht si wohl, und wü nur Schifoan,
Schifoan,
Schifoan, weu Schifoan is des Leiwandste, wos ma si nur vurstön ko.

Am Sunntog auf d Nocht montier i die Schi
auf mei Auto, oba dann überkummts mi,
und i schau no amoi auffe, und denk ma: Aber wo,
i fohr no net zaus, i bleib am Montog a no do!

Schifoan, Schifoan, wohwohwohwoh-
Schifoan, weu Schifoan is des Leiwandste, wos ma si nur vurstön ko.
Schifoan, Schifoan, dobado, dobado, dobadobado,
Schifoan, Schifoan, wohwohwohwoh-
Schifoan, jododo, jododo, jododododo,
Schifoan, schifoan, schifoan, Schifoan...


----------



## Paule (19 Dezember 2010)

ohne Worte


----------



## Tommi (20 Dezember 2010)

nade schrieb:


> Sonnensturmausflockungen


 
das Wort finde ich genial

Tommi


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (20 Dezember 2010)

Ich sag nur eins:

STANDHEIZUNG !! ! ! !

Gruß
Timo


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 Dezember 2010)

so jetzt regnets wieder, hat sich also vorerst erledigt mit dem schippen.

was aber nicht unbedingt besser ist, da regen auf gefrohenem boden eine fucking eisschicht ergibt.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Dezember 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Ich sag nur eins:
> 
> STANDHEIZUNG !! ! ! !
> 
> ...


 
Genau...... und wer vor meinem Grundstück hergeht soll halt aufpassen oder auf der anderen Seite gehen

Schneeschippen - Nein Danke !!!!!


----------



## Approx (20 Dezember 2010)

Heute morgen schon um kurz vor 6Uhr (und vor dem 1. Kaffee) mein Unterhemd durchgeschwitzt!:sb7: Habe ein recht großes Grundstück und muss ca 30m von der Haustür bis zur Zeitungsbox freilegen. Dafür stehen die Kfz in der Garage.
Thema Erderwärmung: schon mal daran gedacht, wenn sich aufgrund der Polabschmelzung der Salzgehalt der Ozeane ändert und damit der Golfstrom zum erliegen kommt? (der Europa bekanntlich so kuschelig Warme Winter beschert)
Dann kann Oma schon mal dicke Socken für ganz Mitteleuropa stricken! Winter wie in New York sind dann keine Seltenheit mehr.

Gruß Approx


----------



## MSB (20 Dezember 2010)

Tommi schrieb:


> trotzdem sind Energiespar- und Umweltschutzmaßnahmen absolut sinnvoll
> und wenn es nur präventiv wäre.



Da bin ich doch sofort auch dafür,
deswegen bin ich auch der Meinung, das für unseren Biosprit der letzte Rest des Regenwaldes
auch noch abgeholzt werden muss, damit man darauf Ölpalmen pflanzen kann.
Immerhin sind das doch nachwachsende Rohstoffe und somit CO2-Neutral,
natürlich müsste man dann auch noch EU-Fördergelder locker machen ...
http://www.faszination-regenwald.de/info-center/zerstoerung/palmoel.htm

Auch bin ich sehr für den weltweiten CO2-Handel, welcher Unsummen an Geld verschlingt,
und den Abgasfaktor gewisser Indischer/Chinesischer Industrien somit ... "verbessert".
http://www.zeit.de/2010/34/U-CO2-Zertifikate

Natürlich bräuchte man dann noch was richtig dämliches ... frei nach Rether ... die Energiesparlampe,
ist in der Abfallentsorgung purster Sondermüll, bringt objektiv quasi überhaupt nichts,
wenn überhaupt dann nur an einigen wenigen Stellen im Haus, aber sicher nicht grundsätzlich.

Nichts für ungut, solange wir von solchen Tro....eln regiert werden, ist der Klimawandel sicher ein eher geringes Problem.

P.S. Ironie ist nicht gekennzeichnet ...
PPS. Das Gegenteil von gut, ist gut gemeint.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Dezember 2010)

Approx schrieb:


> Thema Erderwärmung: schon mal daran gedacht, wenn sich aufgrund der Polabschmelzung der Salzgehalt der Ozeane ändert und damit der Golfstrom zum erliegen kommt? (der Europa bekanntlich so kuschelig Warme Winter beschert) ...



Was die Klimaveränderungen noch so alles bringen, kann 
keiner so genau sagen.

Vielleicht brechen hier in 20 Jahren im Winter die Dächer ein, 
weil sie die Schneelast nicht mehr tragen und im Sommer 
wächst nichts mehr, weil wir lange Trockenperioden haben.

Aber anscheindend haben die führenden Köpfe alles im Griff.
Sonst wäre Freiluftheizungen schon lange verboten. 

Ich finde die allgegenwärtigen  *Biergarten- und Weihnachts-*
*marktheizer* zeigen die Dekadenz unserer Gesellschaft ganz 
gut.


----------



## M-Ott (20 Dezember 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Natürlich bräuchte man dann noch was richtig dämliches ... frei nach Rether ... die Energiesparlampe,
> ist in der Abfallentsorgung purster Sondermüll, bringt objektiv quasi überhaupt nichts,
> wenn überhaupt dann nur an einigen wenigen Stellen im Haus, aber sicher nicht grundsätzlich.


 
Die Energiesparlampe muss man aber auch nicht unnötig schlechtmachen:
Natürlich enhält eine Energiepsarlampe Quecksilber und ist damit Sondermüll, aber die zusätzliche Leistung zu erzeugen, um genauso helle Glühlampen über die Lebensdauer einer Energiesparlampe zu betreiben, geht (zur Zeit) auch nicht gerade ohne Umweltschäden (sei es durch Castoren oder CO2).

Und außerdem ist es doch extrem effektiv, von 1% (der Anteil am Energiebedarf in %, der in Deutschland im Jahr 2008 für Beleuchtung aufgewendet wurde) 80% zu sparen! das sind immer 0,8% und wird somit definitiv die Umwelt retten!
Das ist genauso effektiv, wie mit Steuergeldern eine Technologie zu subventionieren, die sich in Deutschland nur mit minimalstem Wirkungsgrad betreiben lässt (Photovoltaik), und so Gelder zu blockieren, die an anderer Stelle viel Wirkungvoller zum Schutz der Umwelt eingesetzt werden könnten.
Aber Hauptsache, der Lobbyist hat sein Ziel erreicht...


----------



## Waelder (20 Dezember 2010)

*Schneschaufeln.....*

Hallo Leute da lob ich mir meine Schneefräse mit 9,5 PS 

@Unimog-HeizeR
Mein nachbar hat ja auch 3 Unimogs und ... ein tollen Bulldog mit Schneepflug. Das ist im Winter auch nicht übel. Ab 5cm rückt der aus.

Grüsse Wälder


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (20 Dezember 2010)

Hi Wälder!

Schneepflug habe ich nicht... :|

Aber andererseits...
Wo andere einen Schneepflug brauchen, da fahr ich einfach durch! 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Waelder (20 Dezember 2010)

Da hab ich def. ein Problem mit meinem Opel Astra H. Aus diesem Grund Schneefräse.
Aber mein Nachbar fährt mit seinen Schätzchen glaube ich nicht so gern im Winter die sind wohlbehalten in der Garage.
Aber das kennst Du ja.
Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald
Wälder


----------



## erzteufele (20 Dezember 2010)

das erinnert mich gerade an amerika, wo ich ja anfang des jahres war^^

jeder cm² war da geräumt!!! jeder "depp" hat da ne schneeschaufel welcher er sich vor den pickup schnallen kann ... die fahren damit sogar aufem highway rum ...

auf den wiesen war locker 30-40cm schnee ... flüsse ca. 10-20meter breite waren komplett zugefrohren!!!  auf den parkplätzen zum walmart supercenter 7 tage die woche 24h offen waren schneeHAUFEN von so 5-8 metern höhe!? die hatten da bulldoser zum schneeschieben ...

aber auf keinem HAUSDACH lag schnee!!! Jetzt frag ich die Umweltfanatiker was es bringt bei uns Anstelle von Wärmebirnen die nebenbei Licht erzeugen auf Kalte giftige Lichtkugeln umzustellen, wenn da drüber nichtmal ne Hausisolieren drinne is?! und die kleinen häuser heizen mit Strom!!!


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (20 Dezember 2010)

Waelder schrieb:


> Aber mein Nachbar fährt mit seinen Schätzchen glaube ich nicht so gern im Winter die sind wohlbehalten in der Garage.
> Aber das kennst Du ja.
> Wälder



Ja, das kenne ich, allerdings nicht von mir. 
Kenne auch genügend, die solche schätzchen zwar besitzen, aber nicht benutzen. 
Selber schuld... :-D

Gruß
Timo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Dezember 2010)

mein Nachbar hat heute meine Zufahrt geräumt, die ist so ca. 50m lang,
ohne das ich ihn darum gebeten habe.
Ich überlege gerade ob ich mich beschwere, der hat mich um meine Abend
beschäftigung gebracht.


----------



## Tommi (20 Dezember 2010)

*Skol*

bei uns enden solche Dienstleistungen meist beim Weizenbier...


----------



## winnman (20 Dezember 2010)

Sag Danke und falls du ne Schneefräse hast, räum seine Zufahr auch mal bei Gelegenheit  und falls du mal bei uns in der nähe bist, ruf an und Schaufle mal da rum, gibt mehr als genug Schnee, must dich nur beeilen, derzeit sinds mehr als 0°C, ich sag dir schon vorab danke.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Dezember 2010)

niemals, seine zufahrt ist 150m...


----------



## IBFS (20 Dezember 2010)

Einfach die Standheizung soweit aufdrehen, dass im Umkreis von 2 Metern
alles wegtaut. Und dann mit Schwung aus der Parklücke.  LOL


----------



## stift (20 Dezember 2010)

> Beobachtungen und  Untersuchungen zeigen nun, dass bei einer Minderung der arktischen  Eisdecke in der Barentsee und im Nordpolarmeer - was zur Zeit geschieht -  die Westwinddrift auf der Nordhalbkugel geschwächt wird. Dadurch können  sich Nord- und Südwetterlagen auf der Nordhalbkugel verstärken. Damit  lässt sich vorsichtig ein Zusammenhang zwischen einer weltweiten  Klimaerwärmung und unserem kalten Winterwetter herstellen. Um dies zu  bestätigen sind jedoch weitere wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen  notwendig.


aus: 
http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/13/0,3672,8175405,00.html


----------



## winnman (20 Dezember 2010)

2m hilft nicht bräuchte ca. 50m 
gibt es ne stärkere Standheizung ?

bin für jeden Tip dankbar


----------



## winnman (20 Dezember 2010)

hoffe immer noch, das durch die Erderwärmung das Mittelmeer um ca. 400m steigt, dann brauch ich nicht mehr mehrere Stunden zum Urlaub dahin fahren, sondern hab es vor der Haustür (mir reichen ca. 400m über Mittelmmeer) :I)


----------



## mariob (20 Dezember 2010)

Hier:
http://heulnicht.blogspot.com/2010/10/spiel-und-spa-mit-jet-triebwerken.html
Ein wenig Benzin und etwas mehr Kerosin/Diesel, die nachgebaute Derwent säuft alles, hauptsache viel. Sollte aber für den Zweck reichen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## winnman (20 Dezember 2010)

ja werd mir wo was gleich mal in der Firma Bestellen 
sollte aucfh bei ein bisschen Schee funzen


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (20 Dezember 2010)

mariob schrieb:


> Hier:
> http://heulnicht.blogspot.com/2010/10/spiel-und-spa-mit-jet-triebwerken.html
> Ein wenig Benzin und etwas mehr Kerosin/Diesel, die nachgebaute Derwent säuft alles, hauptsache viel. Sollte aber für den Zweck reichen.
> 
> ...



Damit wird man zum King-of-the-road im Winter und im Sommer gibt es ungetrübten Grillspaß im grünen.. 


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## drfunfrock (20 Dezember 2010)

Wer eine längere Auffahrt hat, kaufe sich einen alten Trekker und mache es so: 









Die fahren hier überall herum.


----------



## Junior (21 Dezember 2010)

Schaut mal womit ich gerade zu kämpfen habe.
http://www.wetter.com/bahamas/freeport/BS0FP0001.html
Ab Mittwoch muss ich wohl auch den Kampf gegen den Schnee aufnehmen.

Alles wird gut.

Gruß Günter.


----------



## erzteufele (21 Dezember 2010)

winnman schrieb:


> hoffe immer noch, das durch die Erderwärmung das Mittelmeer um ca. 400m steigt, dann brauch ich nicht mehr mehrere Stunden zum Urlaub dahin fahren, sondern hab es vor der Haustür (mir reichen ca. 400m über Mittelmmeer) :I)



dann hätte ja die allianz arena einen zweck^^ is bestimmt en cooles schlauchboot


----------



## Tommi (26 Dezember 2010)

*Schnee ist manchmal auch schön*

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute mittag mit meiner Gattin einen langen Spaziergang
durch den Teutoburger Wald gemacht.

Das war echt super und muss auch mal gesagt werden. ;-)

Viele Grüsse
Tommi


----------

